# hyatt coconut plantation



## tomgou (Jun 14, 2008)

Can anyone give me a layout of this resort, Just wondering where Unit No:    5185 is located??? Also any info on nearby beaches would be appreciated


----------



## bdh (Jun 14, 2008)

tomgou said:


> Can anyone give me a layout of this resort, Just wondering where Unit No:    5185 is located???



Visit Kal's site:

For the property layout: www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/CocoLayout

For the floor plans: www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Coconut/CocoFloorPlan

5185 would be in building 51, the 85 denotes a 3rd floor type "C" floor plan which puts you in about the middle of the building.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bonita Beaches*

http://www.beachhunter.net/bonita.htm


----------



## jab1900 (Jun 18, 2008)

*5185*

I own 5165 2nd floor (Plan C) overlooks a pond on the golf course.  No Beach at the resort. Take the shuttle to the dock near the Hyatt Hotel and a boat will take you to a private beach.  Nice beach nice boat ride. I have not been there for two years.  Traded to Key West, Aruba, Hilton Head, and Disney with no problem.  Enyoy!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 27, 2008)

No beach??       I was going to see if I could get in there next year.  The Hyatt video make it look like a great place but avoid mentioning it's not on the beach -- I guess I just assumed.

Brian


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 28, 2008)

Brian

We stopped by to see HCP when we were at Charter Club in Marco. It is truly gorgeous but you need to pack up then take a shuttle to a dock to take a water shuttle to a beach. HCP is just down the road from the Hyatt hotel. Bonita area is great and it's near Coconut Plantation Mall that is outdoors with upscale restaurants.

Not being on the beach is the primary factor why we did not buy Hyatt. We also do not spend much time at the resort pools. The OP does have kids who love pools and they are very nice at HCP.

Many Marriotts are beachfront and even if I don't have OF or OV I can still walk to the beach in 5-10 minutes and then eat lunch or dinner in my unit then go back to the beach. Great for families with little ones for naps. Better for the parents and grandparent to manuever with children and no beach passes to contend with IMHO.


----------



## dbgordon (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know what floor plan corresponds to 5180L?  Thanks.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2008)

I live a few miles fromthis resort. conch Man knows the resort well and lives in the area too.

Great restaurants at Coconut point mall, Pagellis on a Wed evening, eat outdoors and hear the Italian Tenor. Ruth chris Staeak House, many many more, lots of beaches if you want to drive instead of taking the shuttle, lots of sightseeing. 3 malls nearby. this is paradise in the winter, fall and spring.

Restaurant . com has Motana Ted's on there freebie $10 gift certificates   if you let me know your email, I will send one to you.  Then put in 33928 as the zip code.  Also on the $10 program is the Big Hickory Seafood Restaurant  across the street from Bonita Beach at Little Hicklory.  and a few others.


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 15, 2008)

dbgordon said:


> Does anyone know what floor plan corresponds to 5180L?  Thanks.



5180L is a lockout, and I'm pretty sure it's a Type "A" floorplan, the one with the extra balcony on the opposite side of the unit.


----------



## sullco (Dec 16, 2008)

Lockouts have "staggered" lanais but you can see from one to the other easily.  The studio unit has a mini-frig and a nice sized bathroom.  The pull out couch is next to the bed and there isn't a whole lot of room.  But the resort is nice in general with all units looking on fairways.  The trip to the beach can only be termed an adventure--prepare to devote the full day.  Proximity to the Fort Myers airport is a big plus and the shopping malls nearby are indeed great--assuming you like shopping malls.  

For the outdoorsman, there is kayaking on a river not far way--it goes all the way to the Gulf.  Take a day and go to the Everglades and another day and go to the Corkscrew Sanctuary run by the Audubon Society.  Naples beaches are lovely; Bonita Springs beaches are too.  

Tennis will cost you.  Hyatt does a nice job in general and you will not be pounded by aggressive, obnoxious sales staffs.


----------



## calgal (Dec 20, 2008)

*Going there next Thanksgiving!*

Just noticed my waitlist came through yesterday. I am wondering if the kayaking trip suggested involves water occupied by alligators. I would hate for my 9 year olds to fall in if that is the case.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 21, 2008)

I know when I have canoed up the Estero River estuaray, there is an alligator in the water.  My daughter in law was petrified on that outing.  They do not like salt water, so you may be safe in Estero Bay.  
East of Hwy 41, possibility of alligators,  west of 41, tidal wash so alligators unlikely.  the resort is west of 41.


----------



## sullco (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, if alligators are too scary, then skip most outdoor activities in SW Florida. 

Literally right outside the Coconut Plantation sales office, there was a resident alligator by the pond.  Plus, all water hazards on most FL golf courses have the added hazard of alligators.

Corkscrew Sanctuary features a boardwalk jaunt through alligator country--the rangers set up telecopes for easy viewing, but many of the critters are close enough to almost touch.

As for the Everglades, I would say alligators are the point of going.

But I can see why they would they be scary.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 22, 2008)

I've seen more alligators in SC than I have in FL.

Brian


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 23, 2008)

there are lots of alligators here, but there is a big difference between seeing them from a boardwalk and being in a canoe or kayak in the water with them swimming near you.


----------



## calgal (Feb 2, 2009)

I wanted to place a room request for Thanksgiving. Looking at Kal's floor plan, only the C plan is shown with two beds in the second bedroom. Is that accurate? C seems like the smallest floor plan, but I will request it if it is the way to accommodate my kids easiest. From a location standpoint, is it most convenient to be near the pool complex or the clubhouse? Are there rooms with better views from the balcony? Thanks for any help.


----------



## The Conch Man (Feb 2, 2009)

All three buildings are all close to your question, building #3 & the newest is the closest, building one is the oldest but any of the buildings have a view as you have stated. All three buildings have a view of the golf course as well but any of the buildings will do just fine. We have stayed in buildings #1 & #3 liking building #3 the best but that was five & four years ago.

The two beds in the second bedroom are usually standard but I would ask & confirm to make sure that is what you need for your visit to Coconut. Have several friends there still working today, hope your visit to Southwest Florida is great!




calgal said:


> From a location standpoint, is it most convenient to be near the pool complex or the clubhouse? Are there rooms with better views from the balcony? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2009)

calgal said:


> I wanted to place a room request for Thanksgiving. Looking at Kal's floor plan, only the C plan is shown with two beds in the second bedroom. Is that accurate? C seems like the smallest floor plan, but I will request it if it is the way to accommodate my kids easiest. From a location standpoint, is it most convenient to be near the pool complex or the clubhouse? Are there rooms with better views from the balcony? Thanks for any help.



You want a VILLA.  The lockouts are a one bedroom and a studio and not convenient for a young family.  Half the units are villa's.  Building 51 and 53 are Saturday check in.  Building 52 is a Sunday check in.  Building 52 and 53 are the closest to the side entrance to the pools.   "C" is about 1500 square feet - plenty of room.   All the rooms have the same view off the back....over lakes and looking out at the golf course.  Lovely.


----------

